# Colorful Hopper



## Donde (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Fujidave (Apr 10, 2018)

Good colourful shot, like it.


----------



## Jeff G (Apr 10, 2018)

Interesting pose, I've never seen one with it's hind legs splayed out like that, makes for a cool shot.


----------



## Jeff15 (Apr 10, 2018)

Great detail in this shot.........................


----------



## BrentC (Apr 10, 2018)

Its not fair.  Even your bugs are more colourful.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 11, 2018)

As Brent said, you live in a world full of colors the rest of us are very envious of. Nicely done ( as always! ).


----------



## Steven Dillon (Apr 11, 2018)

Nice colors on your bug, and I like the interesting pose as well.  There seems to be some noise along the upper edge of the leaf and in the background.  Perhaps this was cropped or a high ISO was used?


----------

